# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Gleichgesinnte aus NRW -Mlheim a. d. Ruhr

## Netsmurf

Hallo,

suche Gesellschaft beim Surfen am liebsten Aufsteiger/Anfnger.

Ich habe vor, zuknftig fters zum Veluwemeer zu fahren, dieses WE (05.06. oder 06.06.2009) bestimmt auch.

Bin "sagen wir mal" ein ambitionierter Aufsteiger und suche Gleichgesinnte.

Ich bin 37 Jahre und komme aus Mlheim (NRW) eine Fahrgemeinschaft wre auch denkbar.

Also einfach melden und mal schauen was geht.

Beste Gre,

Carsten

----------


## Daniel82

Gr dich Carsten....
hrt sich gut an war bis jetzt noch nie am Veluwemeer, wollte aber immer schon mal da hin.
Vielleicht kriegen wir das ja mal hin, schlielich surft es sich zu zweit ja immer besser als allein.
Ich bin 26 und komme aus der nhe von Kln/Gummersbach und wenn ich hin fahre dann km ich ja sowieso in deiner Nhe vorbei.

Surfe seit 1 1/2 Jahren wieder und denke das knnte passen.

Wenn du interesse hast schick mir einfach mal ne E-Mail D.Twilling@t-online.de

P.s.: Kann auch Surfklamotten transportieren....

Freu mich von dir zu hren Gru,

Daniel

----------


## Duebi

Noch oder wieder aktuell?

----------

